# Dizziness and hormone issues?



## CandiMalburg (Apr 8, 2016)

Hi, I have had graves' disease since 2000. I've been treated with Methimazole for the majority of that time except when I was pregnant.

After I had my son I started getting horrible migraines. This eventually progressed into dizziness which comes and goes throughout the month.

My thyroid levels have been great and I'm hardly on any medicine anymore. I am on 2.5mg of methimazole once a day.

I am wondering, however, if there is a correlation with Graves' disease and issues with menstrual hormones? I have noticed the dizziness usually starts right before or at the start of my period and also during ovulation. I had my hormone levels checked a few months back and nothing came back abnormal, but when I checked it online I see that my estrogen level was actually quite low.

Is anyone else dealing with this?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Welcome to the Board!



> My thyroid levels have been great and I'm hardly on any medicine anymore. I am on 2.5mg of methimazole once a day.


Congradulations on that! WOW 16 years of anti thyroid med's, I've met people along the way who have used them long term, but not in quite awhile

I was on Tapazole for 4.5 years and struggled staying on a low dose - for as good as I ever felt, monthly dose adjustments made it difficult.

Do you have TSI run regularly? Have you ever reached "remission"?

Please stick around - I am sure I will have more questions ;-) .

I'm a lab junkie, if you care to share any.


----------

